# Hey There!



## Lilah (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome! I am a newbie as well - not a lot of experience, but hungry to learn. My new Clydesdale mare, Delilah and I are taking lessons from a fantastic trainer who comes to our house, and I'm learning a lot - we both are! My mare was rescued and had little training, but she is such a mild-tempered horse that we're a good match. My trainer is amazing, and she usually answers my questions before I even ask - she's helped in so many ways, including recommending having a vet look at my mare's teeth. They were in need of floating, and now she is a happy horse. It feels great to know I'm getting my gal all the care she deserves - good luck with your lessons, I'm sure you'll love it!  Tracy


----------



## BigDreamer (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooops, I meant to post this in Meet the Community. Could a mod please move it for me?


Moderator's note:

taken care of! welcome!!!


----------



## BigDreamer (Apr 14, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Welcome! I am a newbie as well - not a lot of experience, but hungry to learn. My new Clydesdale mare, Delilah and I are taking lessons from a fantastic trainer who comes to our house, and I'm learning a lot - we both are! My mare was rescued and had little training, but she is such a mild-tempered horse that we're a good match. My trainer is amazing, and she usually answers my questions before I even ask - she's helped in so many ways, including recommending having a vet look at my mare's teeth. They were in need of floating, and now she is a happy horse. It feels great to know I'm getting my gal all the care she deserves - good luck with your lessons, I'm sure you'll love it!  Tracy


Thank you Tracy! I am very excited!

Your horse and trainer sound wonderful! Draft horses are my favorite, Clydesdale are gorgeous!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! ^D^


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome to the HF! I hope you like it here!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Congratulations on being able to take lessons again!

Ok ----- does that handsome feathered friend in your avatar belong to you? If so, what is it and does it talk?

Years and years ago, we trail rode with a couple who had a parrot. We pulled in one early one morning to go riding. Soon as we walked tnru the door the parrot hollered " Hellllllennnnn! The coffee! Where the h***'s the coffee!" Obviously mimicking the husband morning quest for coffee, lollol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am so glad you have a barn closer to take lessons. Stick with it, it only gets better and better. And share here, we love to hear about stuff like that, we're nosy, well mostly walkinthewalk is nosy, lol.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello fellow newbie! Lol
I took my first lesson last Wednesday and I had so much fun! I'm sure you will too. One lesson, and I'm hooked. So fair warning...😄


----------



## BigDreamer (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks so much everybody! 

And thank you for moving my thread, TinyLiny!


----------



## BigDreamer (Apr 14, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> Hello and welcome! Congratulations on being able to take lessons again!
> 
> Ok ----- does that handsome feathered friend in your avatar belong to you? If so, what is it and does it talk?
> 
> Years and years ago, we trail rode with a couple who had a parrot. We pulled in one early one morning to go riding. Soon as we walked tnru the door the parrot hollered " Hellllllennnnn! The coffee! Where the h***'s the coffee!" Obviously mimicking the husband morning quest for coffee, lollol


Thank you!

Yes! That is Peatree, she is an 8 year old (9 in June) Pineapple Green Cheek Conure. She does talk, but mostly only says her name. She does mumble a few other things though! I have 7 parrots, and my African Grey is my best talker. He is amazing! I will post some pictures and a little bit about all of my feathered babies over in the other pets section.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Maddy, it's good to see you getting back into horses. I remember when you were so excited to take lessons. Also glad to see you still have your flock. I haven't been on the forum for a while but you know me from PP. 4Birds
Welcome to the horse forums

Remember Poetry, Clover, Lillyputt, Kilo, and the gang of little ones? I only have pics of Kilo, Poetry, and Clover on my newer computer. 

Are you still doing your artwork?


----------



## BigDreamer (Apr 14, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Hi Maddy, it's good to see you getting back into horses. I remember when you were so excited to take lessons. Also glad to see you still have your flock. I haven't been on the forum for a while but you know me from PP. 4Birds
> Welcome to the horse forums
> 
> Remember Poetry, Clover, Lillyputt, Kilo, and the gang of little ones? I only have pics of Kilo, Poetry, and Clover on my newer computer.
> ...


Oh hi Lori! So nice to see you here! I sure do remember you and your pretty birds! How are they doing? 

I was so excited when I started lessons back in 2014(?), and so disappointment when I wasn't able to continue them. The barn was an hour away, and I was relying on friends to go with me and drive me there, so it just wasn't practical. I am SO happy that I am close to a barn now. I have only taken 2 lessons so far, but I love every minute I am at the barn! And my instructor is so nice. 

Yes, I'm still doing art! And I think I keep improving at it, especially my feather paintings!


----------

